# Al-pocalypse Now



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

It was only a week ago I was asking Al about his sun grown factory smokes. He was kind enough to offer to send me a sample. I was unaware he was sending a strike team along with the factory smoke. 

:surprise:

Thanks again Al.


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

mmmmm...papas fritas...just hold the ketchup


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Nice hit!


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

Good hit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Who dat?


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

curmudgeonista said:


> Who dat?


Lol, whoops, I'll edit the original post. :vs_laugh:

I can't edit the original post, so thanks @Aimless1.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Nice indeed!!


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

They are like Lay’s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

